

Show HN: Jumpcut – Chapters/Highlights for YouTube Videos (Feedback Wanted) - jumpcut
https://www.jumpcut.io

======
kcpravin
What I like : Feels like pinterest for videos

What I dislike: 1\. For adding a video, I had to 2\. Fetch the url by visiting
youtube. 3\. Add a title 4\. Had to enter start time and end time You are
asking a lot from the user ;)

What I would recommend: 1\. Get the user interests. 2\. Show videos related to
their interests. 3\. Let them play the videos and select their ‘cuts’. 4\.
Create jump cut add-ons for browsers.

